# Russian egg incubation time?



## LolaMyLove (Sep 9, 2016)

What's the longest your russian eggs have inqubated? I have one egg at 154 days and I just don't know what to think. Here's two images of the same egg taken about 3 weeks apart. Any suggestions?


----------



## wellington (Sep 9, 2016)

Most recommend to keep them going until they obviously go bad. We've had a few members who had eggs hatch after a very long time in the cooker.


----------

